# Problem with older Browns in the Mad?



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I've fished the Mad for about six of the past seven days and have noticed seven older fresh dead Brown Trout with one of them being at least 20 inches. Many things could be causing this, some more worrisome than others, but I thought I would post because they are older fish. Although this section of the flow appears healthy, receives much less pressure, has an abundance of crayfish and chubs, I don't see many other baitfish - I simply could be missing them. The bottom is composed mostly of softball size cobble intermixed with sand, and there are a few larger boulders along with a root ball that creates a nice current eddie. This run and pool are heavily forested, and the water flows at a moderate speed with a maximum depth of about 8' for about 100' in length. The fish hide behind a root ball, various depressions in the bottom and tend to line the cobble on the west side. I counted about ten fish that are 13" in this 150-200' stretch of water. They are currently smashing topwater as long as there is shade - but seemingly only on the Westside. Unfortunately, I am on the East side, which makes my presentation much more difficult. There is a 3-foot drop from the bank to the edge of the water as well, so my cover is blown the moment I can see the water. 

As I mentioned, among the seemingly healthy fish, I am finding what appears to be freshly deceased fish not only at this location but at multiple locations, including high up in a feeder creek. I was able to get some video and pictures yesterday which I have posted below. If the fish were stressed, it would be one thing, but from the photo, I wonder if it is something like VHS disease. The fish in the video must have died the night before as I was in the same hole the previous evening and did not notice anything unusual. The eyes are clear, flesh and body are still soft, and the crayfish have only recently discovered the meal. Although I did not net or photograph they other deceased fish, they all appeared to die suddenly in the same way. Considering the rain, who knows what has was washed into this flow. Finding two dead fish per every couple hundred feet may not be abnormal. I don't think it is healthy, though. 






There is slight discoloration on one side, it is not clear if this is due to it resting on the bottom and/or decay.









The other side of the fish is very different. It could be decay or disease as well - I don't know. I wear a size 13 boot, which is about 13.5" overall in length.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe call ODNR?


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Water temp ?


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I am rather high up in the flow, and I do not typically carry a gauge with me - something I have meant to purchase a while back. The water is warmer than last week, but it is cool enough in this particular section that the fish are very active. I spent about three hours in this specific hole, and it does appear the fish are congregating here for a particular reason as there is deeper water both above and below this location with no fish. Two hours of that time were spent watching the fish activity because I knew I spooked them. They would swim upstream below a riffle or what I would consider being a riffle on this flow - Fast, shallow, narrow with some chop, but not necessarily turnover. The fish, all roughly the same size as in the picture were moving around quite a bit. I saw several breaches with fish jumping clear of the water surface by six inches or so as well as nonstop topwater explosions. From my understanding, they stop feeding first, and in this spot, they appear to be feeding heavily and very feisty.
Over the past week, I spent more driving to different spots, getting into and scouting holes than I did fishing. The section I am referencing above is the only place I could find activity at this level.

Earlier in the week, the feeder creek was cold as I am wet wading and my toes were numb. However, it has warmed considerably by the end of the week.

I have forwarded this on to the DNR as well as TU.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Probably high temps and low dissolved oxygen. The Mad is right at the borderline of acceptable water temps for trout during the summer.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

This summer the water is higher than I have seen it in 20 years. The flow is at 250 in Urbana. It is still high after little rain the last week. I have never seen fish like that floating. I have measured the temp over the years and I have never measured it above 65 above Springfield. I was in the Mad Thursday by the canoe livery and I could tell it was cold and it was high. You said a feeder creek, maybe something from the creek? If you are above Springfield I would think temp is not the problem


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Coulda been something in the runoff. What is being flushed into our rivers goes largely unregulated.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

The larger the fish , the more Oxygen they require, and as Muddy stated, its a well know fact that the Mad is already a borderline trout waterway to begin with, and this summers excessive heat won't help.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I contacted some folks at the Madmen chapter of our local TU who then contacted a state fisheries biologist. The biologist went out and took some temperature readings at Kings Creek, which was 64 degrees up to Lions Park, which was at 68 degrees. He noted that areas above WL are likely higher in temperature given the lower influence of groundwater. I gave him coordinates of all the places I have been fishing, and he did not locate any more dead fish. VHS has been ruled out because it is rare and tends to happen at a lower temperature later in the season. The consensus is that the trout died from stress as it has likely been difficult for them to feed in the constant high water experienced over the past two months. Coupled with the warming water and the potential lack of prey due to the flooding, the conditions for trout survival are less than ideal. The continued heat and rain may exacerbate the problem - it is unknown. Active fish were located in the areas I mentioned, so it is the hope that this was a small event and nothing more serious.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Heat wave post release mortality


----------

